# my diet



## liftheavy61 (Aug 31, 2003)

im trying to cut up and gain weight at the same time for football.im a linebacker and offensive lineman. im 5'10 215 right now. i want to get up to at least 225 by the season,while staying cut and quick. here is my current diet.

meal one: oatmeal with a scoop of protein,a piece of fruit,protein bar,multivitamins and calcium pills

meal two:2 cans of tuna,a potato and a salad

meal three(postworkout):weight gainer shake

meal four:2 cans of tuna and a potato and veggies

meal five(before bed): protein bar

any comments or changes to help this would be apreciated,thanks!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not bad but there are better carbs than the potato.

I mean you can eat the potato but I would only have one a day then eat something else like an apple or some other vegetable or fruit.

Its not bad but can be a little bit better.

Creatine helps too with your weightlifting but if you are on cycle then I would wait till after the cycle to do the creatine.

Hey, got to cycle it anyway (creatine).

Dont forget to drink lots of water and sleep at least 8 hrs.

5'10" at 15?

Ya know you might not grow any taller if you are taking gear. You might not ever know how tall you would have been.

Kindof sad @ 15 5'10" is tall and you should still grow some but this might just stop you from growing taller.


----------



## liftheavy61 (Aug 31, 2003)

yeah,but i dont have enough time to get big for football,i've been wanting 6 foot,so 2 inches off,its no big deal. it's worth the risk for me,but thanks for the help


----------

